# Qigong



## cwk (Jul 26, 2010)

Do any of you guys practice qigong as part of or to supplement your training?
I was taught a few qigong sets by my northern shaolin Shifu but I really only practice one of those- baduan jin (eight pieces of brocade).
Apart from the health benefits, the thing I get the most out of it is i find it really helps me to "tidy up" my thoughts and this in turn helps me to focus on my training better.
I'm a high school and corporate Englsh teacher by trade and I also do a lot of private tuition in the evenings. on top of this I practice a few martial arts and study chinese accupressure massage with one of my sihengs, a nice Taiwanese aborigional fellow. And then there's my misus, the house, bills etc. sometimes my thoughts feel too congested and I find that qigong is a very good way of sort of "filing away" my thoughts so I can concentrate better, it also relieves stress for me.
It's usually the times when I'm practicing baduan jin on a regular basis that I come up with the best ideas for my training.
Any of you get similar/other benefits?


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 26, 2010)

cwk said:


> Do any of you guys practice qigong as part of or to supplement your training?
> I was taught a few qigong sets by my northern shaolin Shifu but I really only practice one of those- baduan jin (eight pieces of brocade).
> Apart from the health benefits, the thing I get the most out of it is i find it really helps me to "tidy up" my thoughts and this in turn helps me to focus on my training better.
> I'm a high school and corporate Englsh teacher by trade and I also do a lot of private tuition in the evenings. on top of this I practice a few martial arts and study chinese accupressure massage with one of my sihengs, a nice Taiwanese aborigional fellow. And then there's my misus, the house, bills etc. sometimes my thoughts feel too congested and I find that qigong is a very good way of sort of "filing away" my thoughts so I can concentrate better, it also relieves stress for me.
> ...


 
Due to the fact that apparently you haven't had any real fights and not much of a martial artist according to some members on MT I'm unable to give any credibility whatsoever to your assertions , come back when you've been in a few scraps. lol

All kidding aside , no mate I don't know any Qigong .
I only practice the Wing Chun forms , but Tsui Seung Tin does believe that the Sil Lim Tao does bestow good heath , and can control blood flow to different parts of the body and control the  pulse rate.

My mind is a lot calmer and quieter after a good session of SLT thats for sure and I do feel rather relaxed and invigorated.


----------



## Rion (Jul 26, 2010)

I have seen some amazing things done with people who have learned it, and i have always wanted to give it a go but i dont know any schools that teach it. It`s something i must look into, by the way where do you get the time to do so many things. LOL


----------



## cwk (Jul 26, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> Due to the fact that apparently you haven't had any real fights and not much of a martial artist according to some members on MT I'm unable to give any credibility whatsoever to your assertions , come back when you've been in a few scraps. lol
> 
> All kidding aside , no mate I don't know any Qigong .
> I only practice the Wing Chun forms , but Tsui Seung Tin does believe that the Sil Lim Tao does bestow good heath , and can control blood flow to different parts of the body and control the pulse rate.
> ...


 
LOL!

i think the SLT has good medatative properties and shares some traits with a lot of qigong sets. The baduan jin that i was taught starts with opening the feet exactly the same as SLT and the starting stance and Tai gung are the same.

if you'd like some qigong exercises mook, PM me with your e-mail and I'll make a video clip for you.

Then again- I might need to go out and kick the crap out of somebody first to prove that my qigong is THE REAL QIGONG!! 
 :rofl:


----------



## cwk (Jul 26, 2010)

Rion said:


> I have seen some amazing things done with people who have learned it, and i have always wanted to give it a go but i dont know any schools that teach it. It`s something i must look into, by the way where do you get the time to do so many things. LOL


 
I live in Thailand and my day job is usually only about 4-5 hours a day, sometimes less. That gives me time to train in the afternoon before my classes with private students in the early evening. The rest just sort of fits around that. Plus- I get a lot of holidays. One thing I love about Thailand is they love celebrating things and having festivals out here.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jul 26, 2010)

it is part of the first form, if practiced as prescribed.......the most I have ever felt is,a wave of elation..... a sense of anxiety..heat...and boundless energy...could just be me...or as described....that is why GM (blankety blank)says...."practice without distraction,tension,or even too seriously.....achieve a zen like state" the body knows what to do once trained....let go....and just do......just ask anyone about the "cinnabar palms"


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 26, 2010)

cwk said:


> LOL!
> 
> i think the SLT has good medatative properties and shares some traits with a lot of qigong sets. The baduan jin that i was taught starts with opening the feet exactly the same as SLT and the starting stance and Tai gung are the same.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks mate , but to be perfectly honest I'm finding it hard to find the time and muster the motivation to do the Wing Chun forms I have now.
But thanks anyway.


----------



## cwk (Jul 27, 2010)

understood mate. The offer still stands though if you change your mind.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2010)

I have trained Wing Chun only as far as Sil Lim Tao.

I have also trained various forms of Qigong, Ba duan jin being one of those. 

And to be honest Sil Lim Tao in and of itself, IMO, can be done as a Qigong form, no Ba Duan Jin necessary.


----------



## cwk (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree SLT can be trained as a qigong set.
personally though, I still prefer to supplement with baduan jin, usually wun (scholar) baduan but sometimes the wu (martial) sets if I want to work my body more.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I like Ba Duan Jin and it does work the body differently than Sil Lim Tao but as for the internal aspects I am not so sure. But if it helps someone with any MA form or life in general than I am all for it as long as they have the time and train it properly :asian:


----------



## geezer (Jul 27, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> ...to be perfectly honest I'm finding it hard to find the time and muster the motivation to do the Wing Chun forms I have now.



Man, I can't tell you how reassuring it is to know that others sometime feel that way too...

I mean, have you ever found that you preach the importance of the forms to your students, only to go home and really _not_ feel like working on them yourself... and to do them well is really _work_ sometimes. At least it is for me.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 27, 2010)

geezer said:


> Man, I can't tell you how reassuring it is to know that others sometime feel that way too...
> 
> I mean, have you ever found that you preach the importance of the forms to your students, only to go home and really _not_ feel like working on them yourself... and to do them well is really _work_ sometimes. At least it is for me.


 
Yes , and it makes me feel like a big fat hypocrite.


----------



## profesormental (Jul 30, 2010)

Greetings.

SLT can have, if practised correctly and purposefully, give many of the benefits of Qi Gong practice. Further training can give rise to the "internal" aspects of Wing Chun... explosive manifestation of power and powerful stable body structure without evident effort.

Good stuff.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 30, 2010)

geezer said:


> Man, I can't tell you how reassuring it is to know that others sometime feel that way too...
> 
> I mean, have you ever found that you preach the importance of the forms to your students, only to go home and really _not_ feel like working on them yourself... and to do them well is really _work_ sometimes. At least it is for me.


 

Lord yes, I know how important this stuff is, and when I get off my dead **** I really reap the benefits from them. 
I go through cycles, where I spend more time on here practicing "yak sao" instead of chi sao. But right now I've been in a resurgence of really training my forms and I always feel so much more grounded when that's the case. But I'm sure this too will pass.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 30, 2010)

I generally practice on seperate training sessions aside of Wing Chun,
The Shi Ba Luohan Gong, Yijinjing, sometimes Zhan Zhuang try to train each day. 

It's held decent results, It helped me relax quite a bit when I used to be pretty tense at times in Chi Sau or other training devices, but more/better quality training can also provide this result as well. 

But I've felt significantly better when practicing Qigong on a normal basis compared to when I take time off. Better energy levels, balance out metabolism, regulates normal blood flow, raises oxygen levels.  

But either way I wouldn't give up Qigong practice, but I generally practice Qigong in the morning to start followed by Wushu practice in the evening.


----------



## cwk (Jul 30, 2010)

There's a chinese temple on top of the mountain opposite my house and I keep meaning to wake up before dawn, drive up there and do qigong as the sunrises but i can never be arsed to get out of bed that early.lol


----------

